# AKC Community Canine Title



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

http://images.akc.org/akc_community_canine/AKCCommunityCanineOverview.pdf

http://images.akc.org/akc_community_canine/AKCCommunityCanineOverview.pdf


Just passing this along if people wanted to ask their instructors what comes after CGC - particularly if they still aren't sure about obedience show classes. 

I don't really do CGC tests with my dogs, but for other people I thought this is a nifty way to keep that first year's training (attending classes all through that puppy's first year) fun. 

This is an advanced title after you get the CGC.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention. Is it brand new? Never heard of it before. Taking a quick look I thought it seemed quite doable with the possible exception of the recall with distractions. Depending on the distraction that could be a bit of a challenge for us.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I had to stop and think if today was April 1.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jodie - I had to wonder as well when I first saw this posted elsewhere. I haven't seen anything prior to this point. Now I'm wondering if this is in the works for next year?


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

It's on one of the main menus. There a website about it here: American Kennel Club - AKC Community Canine(sm)

Honestly, I think that would be easier for my dog than the CGC. He's way more likely to Leave It with food than people. 

I'm still annoyed Casper never got the STAR puppy. The places around here turned into a multi-course thing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> @Jodie - I had to wonder as well when I first saw this posted elsewhere. I haven't seen anything prior to this point. Now I'm wondering if this is in the works for next year?


I think I read starting in October?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> I think I read starting in October?


According to AKC's website it will be Oct. 2013

AKC News - AKC Adds New Advanced Level Community Canine Title To Popular Canine Good Citizen Program


Since Buddy won't have his 50 Therapy Dog Visits for his 2 year Anniversary- Maybe we should start cramming for this. He already does most of their testing criteria at every therapy dog visit he makes. 

I having a goal for us. I know I have let his manners slip slightly.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Saw this as well. Not sure what I think about it yet.


----------

